# How soon can you sex a rabbit?



## CanucksStar17

I have some 3 week old rabbits, how soon can I sex them? I checked three of them yesterday but they all looked the same.


----------



## EMMIE

Now, it is difficult but it can be done, i used to sex mine at 5 weeks and that wasnt 100% sure but pretty close


----------



## woahlookitsme

A breeder I know can do it on day 1. I'm pretty good at 2-3 weeks old and I may get 1 wrong. Here's a video that helped me alot! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKM6a7Ym6B0[/ame]


----------



## Cydutch

I run about 90% at a week. It all depends on eyes, skill, and size (dwarves will be harder than a flemish.)


----------



## Troller

I read where you can do it with some accuracy in the first few days before their fur comes in. It has to do with spacing between the anus and genetils. Wider space boy, shorter space girl. After the first few days when fur grows in its tougher, but then I have no practicial experience just research.


----------



## fossingen

Here i got from the website i'm a member on (Swedish cuz I live in Sweden)

http://kanin.ifokus.se/articles/4d715841b9cb46222d067d27-konsbestamning

If you Scroll down to the first pics the first pic is a male (hane) 3 weeks, the second a female (Hona) 3 weeks. If you Scroll down further the first pic is a male (hane) 8 weeks and second female (hona) 8 weeks. 

I hope this helps you  On my baby rabbit i can see the differences when they're 3 weeks, a male has more space between anal and penis and it looks more together like amd 0 , while female keep the anal and vulva closer and the vulva looks like an I, but both come upp when you press hard. 

But it shouldn't be so hard now when you got good close up pics


----------

